# Pioneer AV hdmi CEC not switching off with TV



## renvilo (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

new here and hoping someone can advice me. I have a Pioneer VSX-524 receiver. I had a Samsung JU6600 TV but changed that to a Hisense M7000UWG TV. I will connect and HDMI from the TV HDMI 2 (arc) to the Pioneer HDMI out (arc) and then I enable the cec, power off etc settings on the TV. The audio plays and the TV remote does change the volume on the Pioneer Receiver. Problem that I have is when I power off the TV with the TV remote the receiver doesn't power off. Is there a setting I'm missing or is the amp just not capable of doing this?

Attached you'll see a part of the manual where they talk about cec

thanks in advance


----------



## Skytrooper (Feb 1, 2014)

Got the same problem with my Yamaha receiver. LG OLED TV, Comcast 4k box,Yamaha Receiver. When I turn on the system with the Comcast Remote, it works. When I turn off the system with the same remote, the TV and Comcast box turns off, but not the Yamaha.
I finally gave up and just manually turn off the receiver. 

I had a 10 year old Sony LCD which worked fine. 

HDMI-CEC and ARC can give you headaches.


----------



## Reelman (Jul 29, 2019)

Bought a Pioneer Sc-71 a couple of years ago ....Very satisfied Just purchased a Samsung 55 " 4K Set everything up and the Pioneer does not have 4k pass through ( even though it is clearly stated on the Web site ) the picture is 1080P
Do we have any recourse ? THX


----------

